# *Female bodybuilders needed for newspaper article*



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

On behalf of my sister, who works at the Newcastle Journal and Evening Chronicle....

*Journalist on the Newcastle Journal and Evening Chronicle is looking for*

*female bodybuilders living in the Newcastle Area to take part in a News*

*Feature. This will be a photographic piece based on biographical info: how,*

*why and when you became interested in the sport, competitions, reactions*

*from friends and family to your chosen recreation/profession, difficulty*

*for women breaking into the area. Please contact Victoria Richards on 0191*

*201 6184/ by email on **[email protected]**.*

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I compile the TV listings pages for the Newcastle Journal!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I compile the TV listings pages for the Newcastle Journal!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

really !

would you have met her?

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I work for The Press Association and we compile TV listings for many regional newspapers.


----------

